# عاجل جدا بخصوص الضغط الاستاتيكي



## adooool (1 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

يوجد لدي مراوح شفط من نوع الرروف توب 

لدي معلومات cfm and rpm واريد استبدالها 

وهي من نوع شركة ilg وموديلها cbf 100
ولا امتلك اي كتلوجات لهذة الموديلات ومن خلال الوحات الملصقة على المروحة لايمكن ايجاد اي شي 
لانها لها اكثر من 18 سنة مركبة 
رحت لوكيلها في جدة وقال هذي الشركة ولا زمانها وعشان استبدلها بشركات اخري لابد من الحصول 
على الضغط الاستاتيكي 

عندي خرائط المبني وقياس الدكتات المتصلة بالمراوح 

السوال 
من خلال هذي المعطيات هل استطيع الحصول على الضغط الاستاتيكي 

او بعبارة اخرى ماهي المعطيات الواجب توفرها للحصول على الضغط الاستاتيكي


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*الضغط الاستاتيكي*

يعرف الضغط الاستاتيكي(static pressure) بأنه ضغط الهواء الساكن علي الأسطح الداخلية لمجاري الهواء ومعادلته القدرة الاستاتيكية للمروحة ps = (mv) pt =Qpt
حيث 
m=معدل سريان الهواء kg/S
v= الحجم النوعي للهواءm3/kg 
Q=تصرف المروحة m3/S
pt=الضغط الكلي للمروحة pa
ps= الضغط الاستاتيكي للمروحة ومعادلته 
ps = (pto - pti )- pvo 
حيث
pto= الضغط الكلي عند مخرج المروحة
pti= الضغط الكلي عند مدخل المروحة
pvo=ضغط السرعة عند مخرج المروحة ومعادلته
Pvo = ( vo / 1.29 )2
vo= سرعة خروج الهواء من المروحة (m/S)
حيث تعمل القدرة المعطاة للمروحة علي زيادة كل من الضغط الاستاتيكي وضغط السرعة للهواء عند مخرج المروحة
أختيار المراوح
يتم أختيار المراوح بدلالة كل من الضغط الاستاتيكي وسعة المروحة وكل مروحة لها خريطة بيانات موضحة بكاتلوجات الشركة المصنعة تعطي الاداء عند سرعات دوران مختلفة
وتوجد أيضا علاقة بين قطر المروحة وسعة المروحة ( CFM) 
يعني مثلا قطر المروحة 24 بوصة يعطي من 3000 - 5000 CFM وهكذا
وتوجد قوانين للمراوح يمكن الاستدلال منها علي بديل للمروحة الموجودة حاليا بالموقع
تتناسب سعة المروحة مع سرعة الدوران ( rpm) 
َQ1/Q2 = RPM1/RPM2
يتناسب ضغط المروحة مع مربع سرعة الدوران
تتناسب القدرة اللازمة للمروحة مع مكعب سرعة الدوران
تتناسب سعة المروحة مع مربع قطر المروحة
تتناسب ضغط المروحة مع مربع قطر المروحة


----------



## الذئب الاسود (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بدي اسال عن اختصار ال (cfm) ...
وشكرا


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الذئب الاسود قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بدي اسال عن اختصار ال (cfm) ...
> وشكرا




C = Cubic
F = Feet
M= Minute


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

cfm تعني كمية الهواء الخارج من المروحة بالقدم مكعب كل دقيقة
cubic feet per minute


----------



## adooool (9 سبتمبر 2008)

محمد نجيب محمد 

الله يعطيك العافية 

هل من طريقة من خلا المعطيات الي موجودة عندي تحديد الضغط الاستاتيكي 

وشكر واسف جدا علي التاخير


----------



## WAEL1H (9 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى عدول
ممكن طبعا لو اتبعت الخطوات الاتية ولو معرفتش ابعتلى ع المنتدى وانا اعملك الختيار
المعلومات المطلوب توافرها
1- Cfm
2- ابعاد الدكت الرئيسى يعنى أكبر بعد قبل دخول المروحه (x*y)
3- طول الدكت من خلال المخططات على اطول مسار فقط من المروحه لابعد نقطه بتسحب منها
4- المروحه مستخدمه فين ( مطعم ,فندق,......) وذلك لتحديد ان كان فيه فلاتر ولا لاء
انا مستنيك وهجاوبك بسرعه ان شاء الله ع المنتدى او على Wael1h At Yahoo


----------



## adooool (9 سبتمبر 2008)

WAEL1H 

الله يعطيك العااااافية 

اذا مافيها كلافه عليك ممكن ترسلي المعادلات وطريقة الحساب 
*****ي ad_14 على الهوت ميل 
او هنا 
والله يرحم والديك
ad_14 at hotmail.com


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

معادلة الضغط الاستاتيكي للمروحة
PF = ( ρ f L V2 / 2 d )
ρ= كثافة الهواء=
L= طول الدكت
V= سرعة الهواء
f = معامل الاحتكاك للدكت ويعين من خريطة مودي


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ عدوول
تم ارسال ملف لك يوضح كيفية حساب الضغط الاستاتيكي علي بريدك
أن شاء الله يكون مفيد لك


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ عدول المعلومات المطلوبة في المعادلة السابقة
density of air at sea level = 1.2 kg/m3
f = friction factor (typical f = 0.019 ) 
L = duct length, m
V = air velocity, m/s (typical = 5m/s)


----------



## adooool (10 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ محمد نجيب محمد 
جزاك الله خير ورحم الله والديك ورزقهم فسيح جناتة


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (11 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ عدول المعلومات المطلوبة في المعادلة السابقة
density of air at sea level = 1.2 kg/m3
f = friction factor (typical f = 0.019 ) 
L = duct length, m
V = air velocity, m/s (typical = 5m/s)


----------



## WAEL1H (11 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ عدول 
اجابة الاخ محمد نجيب صحيحه واليك طريقه أخرى
1-بواسطه كميه الهواء واكبر ابعاد الدكت قبل المروحة من حيث العرض والارتفاع 
يمكنك بعد استخدام الكتلاتور وهو متوفر هنا بالمنتدى الحصول على الفقد ف الضغط لكل 100قدم من طول الدكت
2- طات اطول مسار للدكت من خلال الرسومات بالقدم واضربه فى 1.5 عشان الاكواع والدنابر وخلافه واقسم الناتج على 100
3- اضرب ناتج الخطوه1 فى ناتج الخطوه 2
4- ناتج الخطوه 3 زائد 0.07 وهو مقدار الفقد فى الجلريلات 
5- ناتج الخطوة 4 هو الضغط الخارجى للمروحه Esp
6- بمعرفة Cfm , Esp يمكنك اختيار المروحه من خلال اى شركة ترغب فيها 
اتمنى ان اكون قد اجبت ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## WAEL1H (11 سبتمبر 2008)

للتوضيح
الضغط الخارجى السابق الحصول عليه وحدته هى البوصة المائيه


----------



## ستار سلمان (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
طلبنا من احدى الشركات لتجهيز مروحه سحب للتهوية تنصب في السطح واعطيناه cfm
لكن اعاد وطلب static pressure للمروحة التي ينبغي حسابها
يرجى اذا لديكم اي معلومة عن الموضوع مع امتناني لكم


----------



## يوسف ابو يعقوب (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم محتاج معادلة لحساب cfm للمروحه والمعلومات المتوفرة هي (w,rpm,قطر المروحه)


----------



## يوسف ابو يعقوب (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم بدي أعرف معنى cbm/h


----------



## الداعية (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين ... والاخ محمد نجيب افادنا كثير ... بس ياليت ما ارسل الاجابة المفصلة على الايميل 
نتمنى نعرف كمان ... وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
تحياتي للزملاء 
التقدير المبدئي للفقد في الضغط الاستاتيكي الذي يجب ان تتغلب عليه المروحة يمكن حصره باستخدام الجدول التالي:
بدون استخدام مجري هواء يكون الضغط الاستاتيكي بين 0.05 و 0.2 انش
مع استخدام مجري هواء : يكون الضغط الاستاتيكي بين 0.2 و 0.4 انش لكل 100 قدم طولي من مجري الهواء المستخدم لطرد الهواء مع افتراض ان سرعة طرد الهواء تتراوح بين 1000و 1800 قدم ظ دقيقة 
اذا وجدت ملحقات المجري مثل الكيعان و خلافه يحتسب 0.08 انش لكل قطعة يشملها المجري 
في حالة استخدام برقع تجميع عوادم المطابخ يتراوح ال ضغط الاستاتيكي بين 0.625 و 1.5 انش 
المرجع : المرجع العملي في اعمال التكييف المركزي : م صبري عبد المعطي محمد سعيد ( تحت الاخراج )
نقلا من كتالوجات شركة جرين هيك
وهذه البيانات تساعدك في الحساب السريع للضغط الاستاتيكي ، و في الغالب تكون النتيجة اقرب ماتكون لما ستتعب نفسك في حسابه و لا مانع من ان تقوم بعملية الحساب كما تفضل الاخ المهندس محمد نجيب جزاه الله خيرا و تعقد مقارنة و للحصول على الخرائط التي اشار اليها الزميل ارجع لكتاب كارير أو اي كتاب تكييف و ليس تكييف و تبريد او كتاب هيدوليكس و لاي سؤال 054002200507


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ عدول 
جزاك الله خيرا فقد اضفت و انا لم انتبه لاشيد بما قدم من معلومة و نرجو المزيد من المشاركات في هذا المجال 
طبعا الرموز التي يتداولها زملاء المهنة هي احد مفردات لغة المهنة و اقرب الطرق هو الاطلاع على آشري فاندامنتالز -اي اصدار و هو موجود بالمنتدي أو اي ليجند legend في مخطط تكييف و اعدكم بان اقدم قائمة ارجو ان تكون مثالية ينتقي منها الزملاء مايناسب مخططاتهم


----------



## bsma100 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

يوجد لدي مراوح شفط من نوع الرروف توب 
لدي معلومات cfm and rpm واريد استبدالها 

الواضح من كلامك ان المروحة تعمل وبما ان النظام موجود منذ فترة طويلة وانت تعرف مقدار cfm فما عليك الا ان تقيس الضغط الكلي للمروحة عتد فنحة دخول الهواء الى المروحة عن طريق جهاز المناوميتر, وبذلك تحصل على ضغط النظام الكلي الواقعي (الفعلي).


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

المهندس محمد كفى ووفى بالشرح..........بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (1 نوفمبر 2009)

انا محتاج هذا الملف لكيفيه حساب الضغط الاستاتيكى


----------



## mohamed morsy awad (1 نوفمبر 2009)

لو تكرمت اخى محمد نجيب ابعت لى هذا الملف على ميلى


----------



## السيد احمد (18 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asleepy (1 يونيو 2010)

الرجاء ارسال ملف يوضح كيفية حساب الضغط الاستاتيكي علي بريدى [email protected]


----------



## UOF76 (23 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على المعلومات
وهل هناك برامج تقوم بحساب الضغط الستاتيكي


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (24 يونيو 2010)

سلام عليكم 

حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة انه الضغظ الاستاتيكي ( عباره عن فقد من قدرة او كفاءة المروحة ) .. ايش الفايده منه طيب اذا المروحه موجوده اصلا ... او يعني لو انه لدينا حيز مطلوب سحب 2000 سي اف ام هواء فاسد .. هل المقصود انه سنحتاج مروحه اكبر بمقدار قيمة الضغظ الاستاتيكي عن مرحه بقدرة الــ 2000 سي اف ام ... 
ياريت تعريف بسيط ع الضغظ الاتساتيكي وشرحه بصورة مبسطه وهل الفايده منه اثناء التصميم فقظ ؟؟


----------



## اسلام عمار (18 مايو 2012)

*..........بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## احمدحسين عبدالحى (15 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم م محمد 
رجاءارسال الملف الخاص بحساب الضغط الاستاتيكى على اميلي للاستفاده منه جزاك الله خيرا 

[email protected]


----------

